# Beetroot Juice for Longer workouts?



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw the article on BBC news:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8186947.stm



> *Drinking beetroot juice boosts stamina and could help people exercise for up to 16% longer, a UK study suggests.*
> A University of Exeter team found nitrate contained in the vegetable leads to a reduction in oxygen uptake - making exercise less tiring.
> The small Journal of Applied Physiology study suggests the effect is greater than that which can be achieved by regular training.
> Beetroot juice has previously been shown to reduce blood pressure.


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, After cycling 11.25 minutes...those taking beetroot juice went 92 seconds longer.....

Next big thing to hit the market?  Beetroot juice!

It would be nice to know...for each individual...what is the best lenght of workout times...before the "Peter Princples"  starts down hill...

....can be measure by how many beetroots you can plant in a field!

Aloha,  "what is beetroots?   ....OK we like to eat our beets with mayanoise....


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, After cycling 11.25 minutes...those taking beetroot juice went 92 seconds longer.....



Quoted for truth!!


----------

